# Isle of Wight - Cheapest way to travel



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We are fancying going over to the IOW for 4/5 days in July. Anyone know of the cheapest way to get a 30ft m/home over there. (Anyone who knows a good place to stay would be a bonus). Thank you.
Graham and Chris


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Graham & Chris,

There aren't many cheap ways of getting to the Isle of Wight! The best options are the nighttime ferries with either Wightlink of Red Funnel. If you collect Tesco points then the vouchers can be used for Wightlink giving 4 * the value of the tokens.

Some of the campsites have ferry inclusive packages The Orchards at Newbridge near Yarmouth certainly does. It's a good site but busy over the summer holidays. It has and outdoor & indoor pool.

Heathfield Farm at Freshwater is smaller and a lot quieter.

Hope that helps,

Jin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, check out the "inclusive" prices - the clubs do the same for "their" sites


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

How about £108 for 5 days inc crossing? Book through towsure and choose Appuldurcome Holiday Park - well worth the money


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I guess it must be one of the most expensive ferry crossings per mile in the world!

Graham


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

You could wait for low tide and tow it over


----------

